# First Brush??



## 510samson (Dec 22, 2010)

My Puppy is 4 months and i want to buy him a brush but have no idea what kind. Can some one help me with What brushes do what? and whats the best on to begin with.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I like to first use an undercoat rake 
Amazon.com: Safari Undercoat Rake for Longhaired Dogs: Kitchen & Dining

Followed by a slicker brush to kind of gather all the loose hairs and smooth things down.
Dog Brushes, Slicker Brush, Pin Brushes, Boar Bristle Brushes and Rubber Brushes

This is what works well for me, others may have brushes they prefer. Either way you should start getting your puppy used to being brushed and handled for grooming. He may not like it at first, but keep trying and he'll come to love it!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

For puppies, I've used one like this, from Leah's link:









My preferred brush is an undercoat rake, but for a young puppy who doesn't really NEED to be brushed as much as they need to get USED to being brushed, it's softer and more gentle on the coat. The one I had was small, about the size I'd use on my cats.


----------



## 510samson (Dec 22, 2010)

Great thanks thats what i bought a slicker and a undercoat rake


----------

